# Shovel & Scoop Poop



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's what I did late this afternoon: Loaded up the truck with soiled shavings mixed with sand and poop. I'll be hauling it off to a local landscape business this Tuesday and dispose of it there with the owners permission. I do this about once a month.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice setup. And you have access to the back yard just like you need it!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tight squeeze but it works lol.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds like a fun way to spend to spend a Saturday afternoon.Not!!!!


----------

